# The Chameleon Arrow Quiver From Bohning Archery



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Chameleon Arrow Quiver
From Bohning Archery

New from Bohning this year is the Chameleon 3 and 5 arrow bow mounted quivers. Like a chameleon this quiver has the ability to change its camo pattern quickly and as easily as snapping off one and snapping the new one on. 
This revolutionary quiver silently and securely snaps softly on and off its mount. Also, incorporating an "arrow locking" feature to keep arrows in place no matter the terrain and with the built in hook allowing it to be easily hung while in you’re in your treestand. Each Chameleon comes with 2 plates: 1 camo and 1 carbon fiber and additional plates are sold separately.
I personally found the 3 arrow Chameleon to be a great quiver for me. I wasn’t big on bow mounted quivers due to the fact most quivers affect shooting and weigh down your bow. But at 8 oz, the 3 arrow was unfelt on my bow and it did not cause my shot to be affected with or without it. Even the 5 arrow is hardly felt but I personally do not use or take 5 arrows out with me on my day hunts. 
The quiver just like any other of the Bohning quivers mount quickly and securely. Another option to hanging this quiver while in your treestand is the “BarkShark” by Bohning and you can learn more about this and the many other great archery products from Bohning by visiting:
www.Bohning.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting 
MOABHunting.com


----------



## SluggoFrogger1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just ordered one today (5 arrow). Looking forward to seeing it. Does it mount to sight and if so is there up and down adjustment so arrows don't hang lower than the bottom cam?


----------

